# Puppy pics with new camera



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

well I went and got a new Olympus D565 zoom camera OMG I love it!! you can take 15 second video with it! We are keeping Liberty Belle!

Here are Sissy pups at 2weeks eyes open and they are still tiny!!! 

Justice weighs 4 oz









Liberty weighs 2.7 oz!









Inde weighs 4.7 oz


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

OMG! They are too cute! I want Liberty! What a perfect name for her! Do you know if you will be placing her? I love the coloring on her and Justice. All three will need really special homes expirienced with tiny Chis!


----------



## jennabennabebe (Jul 12, 2005)

awee soo cutee n littlee


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

omg thats great you got puppys i bet your happy, o ya and i know your really busy and if you don't have any time you don't have to do the siggy if you can't just pm me the answer if you can or you can't


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey great pictures...cute pup


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i want them all!!!!


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Good pics, great camera. I love the one of Liberty and her harry pansas.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

They just get cuter every time


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

They're all so adorable and the pics are just beautiful.  Goody, does this mean, now that you have a new camera, we are going to get to see HEAPS more pics of all your beautiful chis??? :laughing8: :laughing5: :laughing4:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

so sweet, so little


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness!!! Those are some super cute...super teeny chi babies :shock:


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

They are so adorable :angel8: :angel8: :angel8:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

:shock: :shock: They just get cuter and cuter. All of them are just adorable. I love Liberty's tongue in the 2nd photo.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwww they are so adorable! i lurve puppy pics! keep them coming!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

They are so tiny , i wanna cuddle them ! x


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awwww they are so cute !! looks like Inde is the biggest eater :wink: 

i love the name liberty belle ...were you keeping her because she was too small?

kisses nat


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

oh mi, they are so adorable - the most pretty babies :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

what precious little angels


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Wow have they blossomed. The are all just precious.

Leslie


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Now I want more babies. They are sooo sweet when they are little like that. I love all of them.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

oh wow what cuties - how is Mom doing ? :wave:


----------



## sadiesma (Oct 13, 2004)

So adorable....look at the little face!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

They are all beautiful colors! :wink:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

They just couldn't be any cuter! I've never seen a newborn chi puppy but don't invite me to your house. You'll never get rid of me. :lol:


----------



## Tamilyn (Jul 19, 2005)

awwww how tiny and sweet


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Rachael I may not want you to leave :lol: Mom Is wondeful!! They are just my bundles of joy! I am keeping Liberty because she is way way to tiny to sell, I would never put the burden on someone if she had health issues.


----------

